# iPod Touch 2.0 , problèmes catégories dans le calendrier



## guizmo28 (13 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

voilà j'ai fait la mise à jour de mon iPod Touch en version 2.0.
Je me réjouissais beaucoup de pouvoir enfin avoir la gestion des catégories dans le calendrier.

Malheureusement les catégories (les couleurs) ne correspondent pas à celles qui se trouvent sur mon iMac avec iCal.

Quelqu'un a-t-il aussi ce problème et est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de le régler?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## phil3 (14 Juillet 2008)

Oui j'ai aussi ce même problème. Pour être plus précis, les calendriers correspondent bien, mais je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de choisir leur couleur. Dommage parce que c'est vraiment utile de retrouver les couleurs pour différencier les types de rdv.


----------



## guizmo28 (14 Juillet 2008)

phil3 a dit:


> Oui j'ai aussi ce même problème. Pour être plus précis, les calendriers correspondent bien, mais je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de choisir leur couleur. Dommage parce que c'est vraiment utile de retrouver les couleurs pour différencier les types de rdv.



Merci pour la précision, c'est exactement ça.


----------



## Luneart (14 Juillet 2008)

+1

J'ai le même problème et c'est très ennuyeux.
J'ai essayé de forcer la synchronisation du mac vers le touch pour les calendriers, pensant que cela allait résoudre le problème mais même si les couleurs changent, ce ne sont jamais les bonnes 

En plus, il attribue parfois une même couleur pour deux calendriers... 

C'est d'autant plus rageant que c'est en partie cette nouvelle fonctionnalité qui m'a décidé à faire la MAJ.


----------



## Luneart (25 Juillet 2008)

Le problème ne se pose plus avec un compte MobileMe. Les calendriers se synchronisent sans problème et avec les bonnes couleurs. 
Mais à 79 euros par an, ça fait un peu cher les couleurs


----------



## JeanPatou (25 Juillet 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon iPhone 2.0..... et avec un compte MobileMe !

En fait je n'arrive plus à ouvrir iCal, dès que je le lance j'ai un message d'erreur disant que "l'application iCal a quitté inopinément".
J'ai juste le temps d'apercevoir un nombre de calendrier de toutes les couleurs, sans noms !

Donc je suis hyper emmerdé car je ne peux plus me servir de l'appli.

Quelqu'un a également ce problème ? je suis preneur de solution !!!! 

Merci par avance


----------



## jbmg (10 Décembre 2008)

Le calendrier dans iPod et iPhone assigne des couleurs à chaque calendrier dans un ordre déterminé : rouge, orange, bleu, vert et violet.
Après celles-ci, les couleurs sont assignées aléatoirement.

Vous allez l'onglet Infos et vous cochez "Synchroniser les calendriers iCal", "Calendriers sélectionnés" et celui qui est rouge dans iCal. Ensuite vous descendez jusqu'à Avancé et vous cochez "Calendriers".
Vous faites une synchronisation
Ensuite, vous sélectionnez en plus le calendrier orange sans que soit coché "Calendriers" dans Avancé.
Cochez maintenant celui qui correspond au bleu, relancez la synchronisation, puis le vert et enfin le violet.
C'est nickel-chrome 

d'après http://www.touchtip.com/iphone-and-...calendar-color-fix-for-iphone-and-ipod-touch/


----------



## phil3 (11 Décembre 2008)

En deux mots : GÉNIAL et MERCI.

C'est vraiment génial pour moi d'avoir enfin mon code de couleurs respecté sur l'iTouch.

J'ajouterai juste un petit détail : lorsqu'on synchronise le premier agenda, il apparaît en bleu et c'est seulement au moment où le deuxième est ajouté que le premier devient rouge.

Merci beaucoup jbmg !


----------

